# So where's Harvey! and meow coupons!



## 50m4ra (Oct 26, 2017)

NO ONE has mentioned Harvey's non-appearance in pc even though he was the old campground owner and would be perfect here!
Just pointing out that meow coupons would've been better then leaf tickets and there should be a CAT machine asthetic ( however I spell it  ) on the buying screen


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

trueeeee after like an hour of gameplay i was like where tf is harvey he was literally the start of this whole animal crossing meets woodsy camping aesthetic trend


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't like Harvey, so I'm honestly glad he's not in there. I don't think he's featured because there's no RV camp. Only one in ACNL


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

Plenty of opportunity to add him later. 

Spend 250 leaf tickets on Harv's chair to invite him to your campsite. Limited time offer! 

They'll all show up eventually.


----------

